# what macros you recommend for lean bulk?



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Going to start a lean bulk. On a 200 calorie surplus but wondered what the best macros are.... 50/30/20 or 40/40/20? Thanks


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

45 c 30 p 25 f


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Interesting. What about the type of carbs ? Does that even matter ?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Why such a small surplus?


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

L11 said:


> Why such a small surplus?


Guessing to keep lean without puttin on fat????


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

IronMaiden said:


> Guessing to keep lean without puttin on fat????


I did a 500 calorie a day surplus for a few months and put on no noticeable fat.. 200 is such a small amount to measure aswell, unless you're measuring EVERYTHING (oil, peanut butter, milk) I can't see how you'd get it accurate enough anyway..


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

L11 said:


> I did a 500 calorie a day surplus for a few months and put on no noticeable fat.. 200 is such a small amount to measure aswell, unless you're measuring EVERYTHING (oil, peanut butter, milk) I can't see how you'd get it accurate enough anyway..


What was your fat percentage before u started tho?


----------

